# Alex Legion Released from LOI



## TucsonClip (Sep 2, 2002)

Still awaitng an article...

Kentucky and UCLA fans, lets hear it.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

That Afflalo defection makes Legion a perfect fit? You really think he goes to UK with the new coach situation?


----------



## TucsonClip (Sep 2, 2002)

I think he would like to go to UCLA, but they arent just going to take him with open arms. I think they are going to let this thing play out and see how he reacts to his visits and such.


----------



## BlueBaron (May 11, 2003)

Legion's mother says he will not go to UCLA or UConn. She seems to like Coach Beilein.

http://freep.com/apps/pbcs.dll/article?AID=/20070418/SPORTS06/704180412/1048/SPORTS


----------



## LionsFan01 (Aug 7, 2002)

BlueBaron said:


> Legion's mother says he will not go to UCLA or UConn. She seems to like Coach Beilein.
> 
> http://freep.com/apps/pbcs.dll/article?AID=/20070418/SPORTS06/704180412/1048/SPORTS


There's more to this than what's being reported. Alot of outside influences having their say in this kid's decision. Glad to hear that apparently Green is out of the picture and that his mother likes Michigan and wants him close, but I'm not getting my hopes up. This is beginning to play out a whole lot like the Ronald Johnson situation in football...


----------



## DaBruins (Jul 30, 2003)

Damn mom. I'm pretty confident he would've chosen UCLA otherwise. Oh well, we have a scholarship open anyway since Wright is transferring (good decision for him IMO). We'll go after someone else.


----------



## kamego (Dec 29, 2003)

BlueBaron said:


> Legion's mother says he will not go to UCLA or UConn. She seems to like Coach Beilein.
> 
> http://freep.com/apps/pbcs.dll/article?AID=/20070418/SPORTS06/704180412/1048/SPORTS


Everyone I talked to said that Michigan is still the front runner because the Mother is getting involved. Sounds like Alex will have to choice his AAU coach or His mom because he won't be able to have both.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

Did he back of out of a verbal to them early on?


----------



## Quasi-Quasar (Jul 18, 2002)

I've been pretty outspoken in not really wanting Legion at UCLA, but at this point the mom needs to really stop playing backseat driver. 'Too far from home?' That must be why he transfered to Oak Hill in HS. As it stands, Howland still hasn't actively recruited Legion, nor tendered him an offer (Legion is recruiting himself to UCLA, perhaps with Love and/or Vaccaro's help)... Legion isn't a one-and-done, would eat into the few minutes Chace Stanback (a better prospect and more valuable player IMO) would get, and isn't the 3 point specialist, amazing half-court creator (of his own O) or athletic freak some seem to think (like Afflalo he seems to do a lot of things well, but nothing exceptionally on offense). I don't honestly know how good he is or will be (the injuries have limited his ability to show his full potential over the period I've seen him play), but the situation at UCLA isn't great for him. Part of the overhyping seems to be coming from fans that misIDed him in youtube vids as either Brandon Jennings or Nolan Smith who are the main highlights in the Oak Hill vids (he's #1 and the highlights on youtube hardly show him; if you watch his games at vootage.com though, you can see him in action). 

The guys he'd really be competing with directly for minutes are Mike Roll and Russell Westbrook. Roll actually excels guarding smaller, quicker players (he's the TaJaun Porter stopper ) and struggles against guys closer to his size with athletic advantages. Westbrook has the ability to be a defensive player somewhere between Afflalo and Collison's approaches (the ball denial, position defender and the lane guarding, anticipatory defender), with his feet being his main obstacle (he has a habit in weight shifting and lateral movement that will need to change). I don't recall Collison fouling out this year, but his freshman year he fouled like crazy sometimes. I fully expect Westbrook to make the same mental jump and be good for 15-25 good minutes per game.

Legion wouldn't be prominent in my UCLA gameplan, whether they go big or small (depends on Luc's knees, which are being left to aquatic resistance training and trying to get a change in court padding at Pauley, which is another story entirely). I think Kentucky is the best place for him as far winning with PT and the ability to showcase his skills go (he could get PT and lose at least one school on his list other than Kentucky)...


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

He will visit Kansas in the next week or two. I think he is waiting until May to visit Kansas to see if Rush leaves or stays.


----------



## KJay (Sep 22, 2002)

I doubt Rush jumps


----------



## Priest (Jun 24, 2003)

i think rush might jump he is already 21..but at the same time he probably has his brothers in his ear


----------



## thrillhouse (Apr 18, 2003)

he has a lot of talent, but he maybe more trouble than he is worth.


----------



## Enigma (Jul 16, 2002)

The Gators just entered this race for Legion. Probably too late though.


----------



## Quasi-Quasar (Jul 18, 2002)

Legion said his three are UCLA, Kentucky and Michigan... I can't see him re-committing, and I'm still betting on Kentucky.


----------



## TucsonClip (Sep 2, 2002)

Its looking more and more like Kentucky. UCLA isnt going to have room for him and I think he wants Kentucky.


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

He took KU of b/c he could not wait for Rush to make his decision


----------



## TucsonClip (Sep 2, 2002)

kansasalumn said:


> He took KU of b/c he could not wait for Rush to make his decision


Who can wait for Rush's decision? He needs to declare even if he is only testing. At 22, Rush isnt going to stay for his senior year (24) anyway, so why not declare and at least test?


----------



## UKfan4Life (Mar 5, 2003)

Legion to UK per Fox Sports.

http://msn.foxsports.com/cbk/story/6731208


----------



## Quasi-Quasar (Jul 18, 2002)

UKfan4Life said:


> Legion to UK per Fox Sports.
> 
> http://msn.foxsports.com/cbk/story/6731208


And then there's this 


> Alex Legion: I dont know anything about that. I havent said anything to anyone about that. Somebody may have talked to other people about it, like my mom or something, but I haven't made a decision yet.


:laugh: I assume it's his mom spouting again, though I do expect him to end up at Kentucky.


----------



## BlueBaron (May 11, 2003)

What's your source for that quote Quasi?


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

stay clear of that kid!


----------



## Quasi-Quasar (Jul 18, 2002)

BlueBaron said:


> What's your source for that quote Quasi?


It was reportedly said to some Kentucky site that contacted him with this question: It has been reported by another source that the decision has already been made and that the deal is done for you to go to UK. Is that true?

I found it reported on one of the Bruin boards that said it was at a Kentucky site... I'm trying to find a link.

Here's the link http://blog.kentuckysportsradio.com/?p=2293

So it now seems like he's waiting on Patterson's decision.


----------



## Quasi-Quasar (Jul 18, 2002)

The mom just makes him so much less attractive as a recruit... First it's the thing about her statement that he will be in college for two years (presumably for her financial considerations, and it's not as if he's a sure-fire 1st or even elite in any way), and then her steering his decision and making crazy statements. UCLA still hasn't offered him, and even with the new rumor of Collison declaring Wednesday (which means trouble for a team already thin at guard), I don't think Howland would take the trouble even out of need at this point.


----------



## UKfan4Life (Mar 5, 2003)

Quasi-Quasar said:


> It was reportedly said to some Kentucky site that contacted him with this question: It has been reported by another source that the decision has already been made and that the deal is done for you to go to UK. Is that true?
> 
> I found it reported on one of the Bruin boards that said it was at a Kentucky site... I'm trying to find a link.
> 
> ...


Yeah, that's a popular UK blog writer you've linked. He's legit, but when he was referring to the source that said it was a done deal, he wasn't talking about Fox Sports. I believe the Fox Sports report came nearly an hour after he posted that in his blog. Either way, that interview makes it sound like he's a UK lean.


----------



## UKfan4Life (Mar 5, 2003)

Legion to UK per Steve Smith (his coach).

http://www.kentucky.com/232/story/51438.html


----------



## BlueBaron (May 11, 2003)

UKfan4Life said:


> Legion to UK per Steve Smith (his coach).
> 
> http://www.kentucky.com/232/story/51438.html


That link's not working for some reason. Here's another one.

http://www.kentucky.com/276/story/52343.html

Btw, I'm really impressed with Gillispie so far. He's done more in 2 weeks than what Tubby Smith did in 2 years...


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

BlueBaron said:


> That link's not working for some reason. Here's another one.
> 
> http://www.kentucky.com/276/story/52343.html
> 
> Btw, I'm really impressed with Gillispie so far. He's done more in 2 weeks than what Tubby Smith did in 2 years...


Recruiting wise you mean. Gillespie hasnt won anything yet


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

That's ok. Neither did Tubby :biggrin:


----------



## kamego (Dec 29, 2003)

The odds Legion turns out to be worth the trouble he creates are slim. He is a solid talent but this kid is misdirected. I can't believe he even signed a LOI again with Kentucky.


----------



## UKfan4Life (Mar 5, 2003)

TM said:


> That's ok. Neither did Tubby :biggrin:


TM - 1
Tubby - 0

Ouch. :lol:


----------



## BlueBaron (May 11, 2003)

Tubby zero. Yep that about sums it up!


----------



## TucsonClip (Sep 2, 2002)

Im excited to see what Legion and Patterson can do next season... Anyone else?

lol


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

Does anyone here honesly like Legion? I only watched him play a few AAU tournament games, one regular season game at Oak Hill, and one all-star game, but I'm not impressed one bit. I'm not saying he doesn't have talent. I've seen him hit some outside shots, and he appears to be somewhat athletic. But, every time I saw him play, his shot selection was atrocious, he didn't appear to be at all interested in playing with the other 4 guys on the court, and his defense was just ok. I understand that the few times I saw him play, there wasn't too much structure, but like I said, I just wasn't impressed.


----------



## TucsonClip (Sep 2, 2002)

TM said:


> I've seen him hit some outside shots, and he appears to be somewhat athletic. But, every time I saw him play, he shot selection was atrocious, he didn't appear to be at all interested in playing with the other 4 guys on the court, and his defense was just ok. I understand that the few times I saw him play, there wasn't too much structure, but like I said, I just wasn't impressed.


I think you hit the nail on the head...


----------



## BlueBaron (May 11, 2003)

TM said:


> Does anyone here honesly like Legion? I only watched him play a few AAU tournament games, one regular season game at Oak Hill, and one all-star game, but I'm not impressed one bit. I'm not saying he doesn't have talent. I've seen him hit some outside shots, and he appears to be somewhat athletic. But, every time I saw him play, his shot selection was atrocious, he didn't appear to be at all interested in playing with the other 4 guys on the court, and his defense was just ok. I understand that the few times I saw him play, there wasn't too much structure, but like I said, I just wasn't impressed.


Would you be impressed if he signed with Duke instead?


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

nope, not one bit. i pitty the school that has to deal with him. you honestly like him?


----------



## BlueBaron (May 11, 2003)

From what I'm hearing he may be better than Patterson. What's not to like?


----------



## T.Shock (Feb 11, 2003)

He was a Tommy Amaker recruit. Not a good starting point.


----------



## UKfan4Life (Mar 5, 2003)

_"Legion strongest asset is his mid-range pull up jumper. He is also a good three-point shooter off the catch and pretty good skills with the ball as a handler and passer. Doesn't attack the basket that often and tends to play too upright. Would like to see Legion play with more aggression and passion, especially defensively and on the boards." — 5/1/2006_

- Jerry Meyer

I'll use that quote and the stuff I read by the guys over at Rivals to form my own opinion about Legion, considering that, besides watching short clips of him playing on the internet, it's the best way I can form a decent opinion on him. It's much more reliable than anything said on here.

That being said, the stuff I read about him being a good catch-and-shoot player would work perfectly fine for next season, especially considering he will only be a freshman and he will be playing behind some guys anyway (unless he can surprise us all and kick *** from the get go). Give him the guidance of a coach he likes and a great coach that knows what he's doing, and you've got the makings of a great outside and mid-range threat. He might not be too good defensively and he may shy away from driving the lane right now, but like most good players who come to college, he will improve under his coach.

Thirdly, TM, you act like you know Legion is going to be a problem player no matter what. Why? Is there something you know, or is it just assumption (which I assume it is)? He had just a tiny little scene that caused just a tiny little stir on the recruiting trail and that was it. What's so bad about that? You say you pity the school that has to deal with him. Why? No offense, and if there's something you know that gives you a reason to say that, then okay, but saying something like that just sounds uninformed and makes it seem like you're assuming more than anything else. Do you know for a fact he's a problem child or a horrible kid? Do you know for a fact he's going to have scenes like he did while being recruited for the rest of his college career? No. In fact, you do realize that it's more likely that stuff _won't_ be the case, right? From all the accounts I've heard and read from the Cats Pause writers, he seems like a great kid. They've said nothing but great things about him (before and after he committed to us). I also highly, highly, highly doubt Gillispie would have continued to recruit him after Legion made a visit and showed he might have some problems fitting in because of an attitude or anything else. He might not be the best player coming out high school and he might have a lot of improving to do, but damn it, I've read and seen enough of him to know that there's a lot of promise in this guy. So yes, I am excited about him.


----------



## BlueBaron (May 11, 2003)

T.Shock said:


> He was a Tommy Amaker recruit. Not a good starting point.


Yes he _was_. Now he's a Billy Gillispie recruit. Michigan's loss is UK's gain.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

UKfan4Life said:


> Thirdly, TM, you act like you know Legion is going to be a problem player no matter what. Why? Is there something you know, or is it just assumption (which I assume it is)? He had just a tiny little scene that caused just a tiny little stir on the recruiting trail and that was it. What's so bad about that? You say you pity the school that has to deal with him. Why? No offense, and if there's something you know that gives you a reason to say that, then okay, but saying something like that just sounds uninformed and makes it seem like you're assuming more than anything else. Do you know for a fact he's a problem child or a horrible kid? Do you know for a fact he's going to have scenes like he did while being recruited for the rest of his college career? No. In fact, you do realize that it's more likely that stuff _won't_ be the case, right? From all the accounts I've heard and read from the Cats Pause writers, he seems like a great kid. They've said nothing but great things about him (before and after he committed to us). I also highly, highly, highly doubt Gillispie would have continued to recruit him after Legion made a visit and showed he might have some problems fitting in because of an attitude or anything else. He might not be the best player coming out high school and he might have a lot of improving to do, but damn it, I've read and seen enough of him to know that there's a lot of promise in this guy. So yes, I am excited about him.


My "pity" coment was for BB. It's our childish baiting... No need for a lengthy paragraph on my uniformed analysis. I carefully tried to explain in my first post about Legion that I'd seen the kid like 5 times, and that I wasn't really impressed. He didn't see to be a team player. I've never met the kid, never talked to him, don't know anything about him other than what I saw in 5 games out of the 100's he played. All I was doing was giving my opinion and trying to generate discussion. Didn't mean to call his character into question... Speaking of questions, there are like 20 in that last paragraph alone! :laugh:

Better than Patterson, BB? I find that hard to believe.


----------



## T.Shock (Feb 11, 2003)

BlueBaron said:


> Yes he _was_. Now he's a Billy Gillispie recruit. Michigan's loss is UK's gain.


Well my point is that Amaker has never really shown he could recruit big players. Decent players. NIT players. But not big time stars. Just because Legion found his way to UK doesn't mean he doesn't have Amaker's stink all over him. 

If Legion ends up being awesome, I'll chalk it up to Tommy's terrible coaching.


----------



## UKfan4Life (Mar 5, 2003)

TM said:


> My "pity" coment was for BB. It's our childish baiting... No need for a lengthy paragraph on my uniformed analysis. I carefully tried to explain in my first post about Legion that I'd seen the kid like 5 times, and that I wasn't really impressed. He didn't see to be a team player. I've never met the kid, never talked to him, don't know anything about him other than what I saw in 5 games out of the 100's he played. All I was doing was giving my opinion and trying to generate discussion. Didn't mean to call his character into question... Speaking of questions, there are like 20 in that last paragraph alone! :laugh:
> 
> Better than Patterson, BB? I find that hard to believe.


Well ****! I couldn't tell your comments were just baiting. I was like damn, he's being a little harsh on the guy. That doesn't seem right. Oh well.

I feel like I've made my point though, either way. :wink:


----------



## TucsonClip (Sep 2, 2002)

I would be extremely suprised is Legion is better than Patterson...


----------



## BlueBaron (May 11, 2003)

TucsonClip said:


> I would be extremely suprised is Legion is better than Patterson...


Me too. I remember reading on a UK forum where several people said that Legion was just as athletic as Patterson. Hopefully they will just compliment each other to the best of their ability. I could care less who was better as long as they both play their rears off.

Btw, TM quit getting everyone worked up with your childish behavior. :biggrin:


----------

